# Old photo's and camera's from the 40's



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 16, 2016)

All of you are posting such beautiful photos it made me think of photos I have of my Mom and Dad in 1942 having some fun with their camera's.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 16, 2016)

We had one like the one on the left.  I believe it was called a Brownie.  

And remember the old Polaroids that gave you a picture in 60 seconds?  Only one of our relatives could afford one.  I don't think they liked it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes, Nancy, I remember the Polaroid and the photos came out terrible as I remember. One of those camera's was called a Brownie. These photos aren't that great but I do have some that are very crisp and clear. I wonder how long photo's that are printed out now are going to last. I doubt not as long as these old ones.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 16, 2016)

I think it depends a lot on the paper they use.  My mother used to shop around to get the cheapest deals on photo development, often sending them off in the mail.  Many of those turned red over the years, or faded.  Some are still as good as ever.


----------



## Carla (Jul 24, 2016)

My sister and I saved up for the purchase of a brownie camera, somewhere around late fifties. I didn't realize Polaroids were that expensive, that was a whole lot of money back then! I recall my aunt having one!


----------

